
Ask HN: Am I harming my career prospects by working in computer architecture - tinktank
I&#x27;m a SW engineer by trade, having worked in the area of hardware-software interface for the last decade.  Recently (last 1.5 years) I&#x27;ve a new role that is leading to my contributing more at the hardware architecture level.  I&#x27;m really enjoying it but worry that I might get pigeon-holed or it might work against me in the long term.  Anyone else been through this sot of thing? Any recommendations?
======
hindsightbias
Devs who grok the 10 layers below “full stack” are always going to be in
demand, but ops might be more geo-limited. Just make sure some layer you’re
dealing with is in fashion (all the hw people I know do python now).

------
nickthemagicman
It will just amplify your opportunities in my opinion. You'll still be a
software engineer, you'll just have hardware experience as well.

~~~
jackfraser
Agreed. There's tons of employment for people that can work with
microcontrollers, FPGAs, ASICs, bespoke control hardware, etc. which are often
harder to get into than traditional software engineering.

~~~
bibabaloo
Tends to pay a lot less, though.

